# Krylon Fusion Question



## lsebacher (Jun 14, 2013)

I have read a lot of DYI projects for backgrounds and such for aquariums and a lot reference Krylon Fusion paint. Is there something special about the fusion besides the fact that it will adhere to most plastics and polys. I have a project I am tinkering with that I have covered with Drylock and I saw another paint I'd like to try on it but don't know if it will be safe it is a Rustoleum brand. If anyone can clear this up for me it would be much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

There have been people that have said that they used "normal" (non plastic safe) paint and have had a fish die off in their tanks. Now was the paint itself the cause of it? I couldn't tell ya for sure yes or no. All I can say is that we do know plastics paint are 100% safe once off gassed and between Krylon fusion and Rustolem Plastic safe paints, there are at least 50 different colors to choose from so I personally would not want to be the guinea pig to test out if the other paints will kill my fish or not.

If you do decide to try it I'd say maybe test it first with a feeder fish and a small tank for a week and see what happens perhaps.


----------



## lsebacher (Jun 14, 2013)

Actually that may work didn't think of it but have tons of molley babies in live bearer tank so I could set up a test tank with the deco and see


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

This is just purely speculation, but the Rustoleum may have rust inhibitors in it that the Krylon does not. Will they harm the fish? I don't know. But like Steve said, you know what works and there are plenty of colors to choose from and it's cheap so why chance it?


----------



## lsebacher (Jun 14, 2013)

Well only reason is I want to do it on this is a test and gives more options later on this particular deco will be for a bearded dragon tank that I'm doing and rustoleum has a sandstone paint that is perfect in coloring for my design. I think it will be fine for that but want to know for future fish projects. Main reason was asking as there may be someone that already experimented and knew the answer


----------



## lsebacher (Jun 14, 2013)

If I can figure out how how to link photo I'll put a finished pic up of it in this post when it is done


----------

